

Choose good passwords - snippet from Neil Fraser's web server auth'n log - RiderOfGiraffes
http://neil.fraser.name/news/2011/auth.log.txt

======
RiderOfGiraffes
In response to mahmud's question where he asked:

    
    
      > Why is this news? just see your /var/log/security
    

To some extent this is some data in response to the question asked here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2313446>

I didn't post it there because it seems to stand alone and be of general
interest, independently of that question.

<fx: shrug>

Usually people on HN can make their own deductions and draw their own
conclusions, but I guess it might be better if someone writes a complete blog-
post to explain all the relevant points. I'm not qualified, but I'm sure
there's a great post underlying this raw data. Or your own.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Found at the very end of this page: <http://neil.fraser.name/news/2011/01/21/>

------
taken11
install denyhosts

~~~
mahmud
denyhosts or fail2ban.

Why is this news? just see your /var/log/security

